# Moving to Southern Costa Blanca



## ceri (Mar 12, 2017)

We are hoping to move to the Southern Costa Blanca region at the end of the year. Can anyone recommend areas with strong expat communities.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

ceri said:


> We are hoping to move to the Southern Costa Blanca region at the end of the year. Can anyone recommend areas with strong expat communities.


Welcome, take a look at Ciudad Quesada, Alicante. Massive expat area..... Also Villamartin, Orihuella costa, Torrevieja, plenty to chose from. Will you be renting?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi, My sister lives at Villamartin. Having been there numerous times IMHO I couldn't recommend it as a vibrant expat area. There are many expats in the area but depending on the actual part of Villamartin you choose you will need to check out local facilities. 

The part they live is extremely quiet, not on a public transport route and a long walk to the few local bars.

Steve


----------



## ceri (Mar 12, 2017)

No, not renting, we are looking to buy.


----------



## Elaine2017 (Oct 20, 2016)

Try and get out there for a few house hunting trips. What suits one person isn't right for someone else. I like to visit busy resorts but would hate to live in one. You really need to get a feel for an area. It's worth spending a few weeks touring if you can.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

ceri said:


> No, not renting, we are looking to buy.


I only ask because if you can't settle in the first area you move to it would be a lot easier to relocate if you're initially renting than if you've bought your property. The buying&selling costs are around 20% in Spain.


----------

